# Ich bin verliebt, wie komm ich an sie ran?



## Potex (14. Juli 2007)

Tja bin seit nem halben Jahr verliebt und trau mich es ihr net zu sagen, ausserdem wohnt sie 3 Ortschaften weiter, hab kp was ich machen soll.

PS: denkt ihr is sich ansaufen nen weg es rauszubekommen?^^


----------



## mgh (14. Juli 2007)

lolol

3 ortschaften =? ist doch nicht die welt =O

sauf dich mit ihr an =]

mfg
MGH


----------



## Pomela (14. Juli 2007)

Aha... ich stell mit das grad vor... 

ich finde den Jungen, der 3 Dörfer weiter wohnt echt niedlich, aber ich trau mich nicht, ihm das zu sagen. Wir kennen uns bisher nur vom sehen und haben keine gemeinsamen Aktivitäten, zB Schule.
Uiii.. ich bin ganz aufgeregt.. da! Er kommt auf mich zu! Junge: *labersülzbrösel* hm.. schade... der ist ja betrunken... naja, andere Muttis haben auch nette Söhne... *abwimmel*

Also ein bisschen Mut gehört schon dazu... auch der Mut, eine Abfuhr einzustecken.... und ehrlich währt am kängsten...

Nicht allzu sehr aufgebrezelt macht sich der Junge auf den Weg ins Dorf von dem Mädel... irgendwo trifft man sich schon... "Hi Mädel.. ich weiss gar net wie ich das sagen soll, aber ich finde dich echt total süss! Hättest Du Lust mit mir ein Eis essen zu gehn? Ich lad dich ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"

Wie wäre es mit einem Kaffee, Einladung zur nächsten Disco, Freibad, See? 

Ich finde, dass die altbackenen Dinge immer noch am besten klappen. Und verstell dich nicht.. wenn man Schmetterlinge im Bauch hat, erzählt man schon genug Müll und stellt sich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder nen ganz anderer Weg... der führt dann über ihre beste Freundin als Auskunftsdatei ... 

Erzählt doch mal: Wie versucht ihr mit eurer Traumfrau/Traumboy in Kontakt zu kommen? 

Was hat geklappt oder was ging voll daneben?


----------



## Amarillo (14. Juli 2007)

Also mit einer Fahne vor der Angebeteten aufzutauchen dürfte deine Chance auf ein Date in Richtung Nulllinie treiben!

Wie Pomela schon schrieb! Das Altbewährte ausprobieren!


----------



## Carcharoth (14. Juli 2007)

3 Ortschaften weiter sind dir zuweit? lol... *g*

Wie ich mal in eine verliebt war, die 5-6 Autostunden entfernt war... das war sogar n anderes Land *g*


----------



## Vreen (14. Juli 2007)

Potex schrieb:


> Tja bin seit nem halben Jahr verliebt und trau mich es ihr net zu sagen, ausserdem wohnt sie 3 Ortschaften weiter, hab kp was ich machen soll.
> 
> PS: denkt ihr is sich ansaufen nen weg es rauszubekommen?^^




alt+f4


----------



## BAS-T (14. Juli 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> alt+f4



Der war gut!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (14. Juli 2007)

Lol Alt + f4 ist eine lösung für Forentrolle wie dich aber net für verliebte ich glaub du verwechselst da was!

also ich würd hingehen und sagen H, magst mal mit mir ins Kino gehen oder ein Eis essen o.Ä. aber ich würd net hingehen : Ey baby, bist echt süss haste mal bock auf kino. Das ist irgendwie zu macho haft:>einfach du selbst bleiben


----------



## Madedman (14. Juli 2007)

Seit ihr den befreundet oder so??Dann kannst sie nämlich ruhig fragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du packst das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@Thoor was ist wenn er ein matcho ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascia (14. Juli 2007)

Ja wie schon oft gesagt sei du selbst,weil...
wenn das was wird nur weil du dich verstellst ist ja auch irgendwie scheiße für dich und für sie wenn sie die wahrheit rausfindet.
frag am besten ob se mit dir zum baden geht oder eisessen weil man da besser komunizieren kann als im dunklen kino.
kino...
das würde ich erst beim 2-4 date oder so machen und da dann mal den arm um sie legen,kommt natürlich ganz drauf an wie es läuft.
und natürlich beim eissessen oder so einladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mgh (15. Juli 2007)

Date ist ein blödes wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascia (15. Juli 2007)

Treffen...
rendez-vous


----------



## Thoor (15. Juli 2007)

Wenn er ein Macho wäre würde er hier net fragen sondern hält sie schon längst bei sich in den Armen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madedman (15. Juli 2007)

Neee wenn er ein macho wär hätte er wahrscheinlich schon ne neue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (15. Juli 2007)

kleiner tipp frag das doktor sommerteam... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (16. Juli 2007)

Potex schrieb:


> Tja bin seit nem halben Jahr verliebt und trau mich es ihr net zu sagen, ausserdem wohnt sie 3 Ortschaften weiter, hab kp was ich machen soll.
> 
> PS: denkt ihr is sich ansaufen nen weg es rauszubekommen?^^


also ansaufen ist echt das letzte was ich machen würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
kennst du jemanden aus ihrem Bekanntenkreis?das würde alles sehr vereinfachen.einfach mit der Person ein Treffen arrangieren wo sie mit anwesend ist.Party,Kino,Freibad,etc...
wenn nicht dann denk daran:Liebe wird aus Mut gemacht...was kann dir schlimmstenfalls passieren wenn du sie einfach ansprichst?eine Abfuhr.ok,aber dann weisst du wo du dran bist und vergeudest nicht jeden Tag mit sinnlosen geschmachte
ich weiss es kann sehr schwer sein eine Person anzusprechen in die man verliebt ist,aber ich hab mich irgendwann immer überwunden.ich habe Körbe bekommen,aber bin auch mit der einen oder anderen Frau zusammen gekommen
zum ansprechen würde ich weder Machosprüche wie ich bin der tollste Typ und so bringen,noch würde ich zu viel Geschmalze wie:" oh der Himmel vermisst ein Engel.der steht gerade neben mir" auftischen.sei einfach du selbst und versuch es mit Humor,weil Lachen die schönste gemeinsame Sprache ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nofel (16. Juli 2007)

Bei mir hat immer Schlittschuhlaufen oder Inlinerlaufen geholfen. Man kommt sich näher hält Händchen und wenn man so unfähig ist wie ich (Eigentlich nicht, aber wenn man verliebt ist dann schon) dann kommt man sich auch noch anders näher. Vor allem als ich beim inliner fahren im Wasser gelandet bin.

Naja meine jetzige Verlobte, baldige Frau, hab ich aus der Disko geklaut. Gesehen, angesprochen, hochgehoben und in ein Kaffee geschleppt, war heiser und man konnte mich in der Disco nicht wirklich verstehen. Wobei ich sagen muss das ich sie auch seit 18 Jahren kenne. Mit einer die ich nicht kenne hätte ich das bestimmt nicht gemacht.


----------



## Snowrain (16. Juli 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> 3 Ortschaften weiter sind dir zuweit? lol... *g*
> 
> Wie ich mal in eine verliebt war, die 5-6 Autostunden entfernt war... das war sogar n anderes Land *g*


LooooL erzähl mal per PM was passiert is mit ihr ^^


----------



## Stoffl (16. Juli 2007)

Ich will wirklich eure rosaroten Träume nicht kaputt machen, aber in einem Forum wie diesem würde ich nicht unbedingt nach einem Weg die Angebetete zu gewinnen fragen...

trotzdem noch was zum Topic: 3 Ortschaften sind für dich zu weit... lächerlich. Ruf sie an, adde sie im ICQ, MSN oder was weiß ich, aber nimm Kontakt auf und lass dann den Dinge freien lauf... Viel Glück (alt+F4...)


----------



## STJO (16. Juli 2007)

Ich kann dir nur einen Rat geben lad sie nicht ins Kino ein.
das kann nur schief gehen. Zumindest meine Erfahrungen wahren scheisse.
Viel Glück


----------



## Thront (16. Juli 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







ich glaub die hier kann dir besser helfen als wir.....


----------



## h3ir (22. Juli 2007)

Kennst du jemanden der Sie kennt?
Oder kennt jemand, jemanden der Sie kennt. 
Und kenntst du Sie und sie kennt jemanden der dich nicht kennt.

Einige kleine Voschläge wären:
- Disko (Galiktische-Kosmische Möglichkeit)
- Party eines Freundes (Auch ganz nett aber geht meistens nur ums saufen auf solchen Parys)
- Mit einem Freund was privat mit Ihr unternehmen. Es ist Sommer. Schwimmen gehen? Einfach mal alle zusammen suchen die du kennst und sie natürlich auch.


----------



## Zorkal (22. Juli 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Bild ist echt der Hammer..habs schon auf die Favoritenliste gepackt :>


----------



## The Guardian (31. Juli 2007)

Naja, Kino ist immer gut, Schwimmen, naja, wenn man so nerdig-schwabbelig und bleich wie ich ist, dann ist das keine gute Idee. 
Und sich überlegen, wovor man Angst hat. Falls die Angst zu groß ist, n paar mal zu McDonalds gehen, Pizza bestellen, davon schwindet die Angst.

Viel Spass

The Guardian


----------



## Ahnron (31. Juli 2007)

Kino ist nicht gut. Da kann man nicht reden!


----------



## Ahnron (31. Juli 2007)

Du kannst auch nen lockern anmachspruch versuchen.... z.b.:  
 ''Boar, ist deine Brust BLau oder Episch?''
''Zieh sofort deine Hose aus! Das gibt nur Reppkosten wenn ich loslege!''




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satanhimself (31. Juli 2007)

Ahnron schrieb:


> ''Zieh sofort deine Hose aus! Das gibt nur Reppkosten wenn ich loslege!''



made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

danke doch noch was zu lachen heute

&#8364;: topic : sag ohr einfach das du sie nett findest , wirst schon sehen was passiert


----------



## shadow24 (31. Juli 2007)

Ahnron schrieb:


> Du kannst auch nen lockern anmachspruch versuchen.... z.b.:
> ''Boar, ist deine Brust BLau oder Episch?''
> ''Zieh sofort deine Hose aus! Das gibt nur Reppkosten wenn ich loslege!''
> 
> ...


lol...ja klar,und wenn sie wow nich kennt kriegst du eine gescheuert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahnron (31. Juli 2007)

Achso gehts hier etwa um RL?^^
Damit will ich nichts zu tun haben!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eliara Larethian (31. Juli 2007)

Ich würde sagen, die Art wie du sie anlaberst kommt immer drauf an wie alt sie ist bzw. wie alt du bist.
Da gibts doch schon gewaltige Unterschiede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Großen und Ganzen kann dir aber niemand wirklich eien Tipp geben. Weil wenn du denkst, he der Tipp ist gut, aber du bringst es nicht so rüber wie der der dir den Tipp gegeben hat, dann isses auch scheisse ^^

Also am Besten du selbst bleiben und sie einfach mal anreden. Aber bitte nicht im angetrunkenen Zustand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und nicht vergessen, mehr als nen Korb kannst du nicht kriegen, und auch wenn schon, dann weißt du, dass es sich nichts bringt ihr naachzulaufen, und du kannst die Augen nach ner andern offen halten...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (31. Juli 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> ich glaub die hier kann dir besser helfen als wir.....




Oh man, musste mein Bauch halten vor Lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurengur (31. Juli 2007)

Lad sie doch auf ne LAN ein...

Frauen stehen auf Zocker und Forenschreiber... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (31. Juli 2007)

Aurengur schrieb:


> Lad sie doch auf ne LAN ein...
> 
> Frauen stehen auf Zocker und Forenschreiber...
> 
> ...


*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Das kannste Ihr schreiben und dann wartest du auf ne Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nazgule17 (31. Juli 2007)

loool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sry alta aber du hast das falsche Forum dafür ausgewählt hier wirst du nichts als Dumme Antworten und Blubber hören, so leit es mir auch tut ^^

www.mein-kummerkasten.de oder so versuchs da mal aber nich inem Game Forum sry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber noch so als Tipp:
Veranstalt ne Party mit deinen Kumpels und Mädelz lad sie auch ein, habt bissl spaß trinkt ein bissl (aber noch net zuviel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Geh auf sie zu redet mal son bissl kommt euch näher und tada.... Wenn sie auch was für dich empfindet mekrst du das schon ^^....

Ansonsten nim ne Gummischlange zum essen und wenn der moment passt in dein mund den Anfang und das ende in ihr mund dann passt das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 glaub mir so hat ich meine freundin auch bekommen bloß das ich ein Stück von nem Gummitange zum essen genommen hatte xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (War mein 17ter da schnekt man sich son scheiß ^^)

Ja ich könnt mich flamen wenn ihr wollt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja GL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slit Un&#39;goro (7. August 2007)

Ich hab mir einen Großteil der Antworten erspart, evtl wurde mein Tipp also auch schon genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du sie kennst, wirst du sie ja auch irgendwo mal gesehen haben, nehm ich an? Oder sie durch einen Freund kennen?

Versuch irgendwas mit deiner Clique zu machen und sie dazu mitzubringen, optimalerweise mit Freundin.
z.B Beachvolleyball, Badesee, Diverse Parties eignen sich super.
Vorteil: Du kannst unaufällig mit ihr ins Gespräch kommen und musst dich nicht in der örtlichen Bäckerei zum Affen machen.

Wenn du sie mal soweit hast, dass sie mit dir locker redet, fällt es in der Regel auch nicht schwer (mir zumindest nicht), sie zu fragen ob sie ma Bock hat, zusammen was zu unternehmen.
Standardprogramm zieht so gut wie immer: Kino (optimalerweise ein Film, über den man hinterher viel Reden/lachen kann - keine Actionfilme und keine Liebesschnulzen. Außer du weißt dass sie drauf steht), danach zusammen was trinken gehen (geh vorher mal abchecken wo man stilvoll ausgehen kann und reservier nen Tisch).

Einfach öfter was zusammen unternehmen, nicht nur allein sondern auch mit Freunden.  

Diese ganze besoffen-Kartenknutschen-Gummischlangen-Kacke hat bei mir noch nie funktioniert. Good old gentleman zieht hingegen meistens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## Lilo07 (7. August 2007)

da biste wirklich im falschen forum.
oder du hättest auch ein bisschen mehr informationen angeben können, da dein post grade mal 2zeilen beinhaltete und davon war eine, dass sie 2-3 ortschafften weit weg wohnt.. Oo

und hier ein forum in dem du dich über sowas austoben kannst:

gulli.de
dann auf zwischenmenschliches

da kannst, dein problem reinschreiben, die werden dir sicher vernünftig helfen, falls du ein vernünftiges problem hast?!

lilo


----------



## Thareen (8. August 2007)

Zieht doch die Community hier nicht so sehr runter^^

Etwas das bei mir nie geholfen hat:
Kino: Keine Möglichkeit zum reden.
Partys: Sind nur bedingt nützlich. Zum kennenlernen vielleicht, aber kaum zum näher kommen.
Wenn Alkohol mit im Spiel ist, kann mans meisst eh vergessen.
Baden: Hat bei mir nie was gebracht, auch wenn ich körperlich schon eher mit Glück gesegnet bin... ok, die blasse Haut, aber der Kontrast... blasse Haut vs. Sonne kommt schon geil^^

Am besten funktioniert immer noch wie oben schon beschrieben die Good old Gentleman Nummer.
Lad sie auf einen Kaffee ein und dann redet miteinander.
Alkohol ist Tabu dabei!
Mach nicht auf Angeber und versuch nicht übermäßig witzig zu erscheinen, sei einfach ganz du selbst.
Solltest du etwas schüchtern sein, versuch dich etwas zusammenzureissen, aber bleibe du selbst.
Höflich sein, aber nicht aufdringlich. Die Dame gibt das Tempo vor (es sei denn sie ist total verschüchtert, dann musst du die Initiative ergreifen).
Versuche Gesprächsthemen aufzugreifen, wo ihr beide mitreden könnt und die euch beide Interessieren, aber steigere dich nicht zu sehr ins Gespräch rein.
Sollte sie Computerinteressiert sein, hast du einen riesen Vorteil, falls nicht dann das Thema am besten meiden wo´s nur geht.
Versuch nicht gleich am ersten Date was zu reissen, wenns was werden soll reicht das dritte vollkommen aus.

Was bei mir immer noch gut ankommt ist die Nummer mit meiner Abstammung und die Sitten dort, Freunde kennen es und akzeptieren es, bzw machen das mit:
Beim Treffen oder Verabschieden... Kuss linke Wange, rechte Wange. Hat auch schon mal dazu geführt dass es die Mitte getroffen hat, ging aber dann nicht von meiner Seite aus und war so beabsichtigt von ihr^^


----------



## Ghosar (8. August 2007)

Hallo Potex,

ich kann dir nur raten schnell in Kontakt mit ihr zu kommen. Ein Abfuhr schmerzt sicherlich, aber eine verpasste Chance kommt so schnell nicht wieder. Hatte das mal mit einer Frau/Mädchen vor ettlichen Jahren. Sie wollte und ich wusste es nicht. Sie hat sich nicht getraut und ich war mir nicht wirklich sicher. Nach 15 Jahren (inWorten Fünfzehen) hat sie mir das mal auf einem Fest gestanden. Als ich ihr dann sagte, dass ich sie auch immer nett fand, ist sie schon etwas in die Knie gegangen. 

Deshalb nutze die Zeit deiner Jugend weise. Lass mal einen Tag die Finger von der Tastatur und versuch sie zu treffen. Sei einfach du selbst. Wenn das Paket stimmt, klappt es vielleicht. Auf keine Fall solltet Du versuche ein Idealbild abzugeben. Das kann man auf dauer nicht durchziehen und Du möchtest sicherlich um deiner selbst Willen gemocht werden und nicht für das, was andere gerne in dir sehen wollen. Schauspielerei sollte man denen überlassen, die es gelernt haben.  

Ach ja, Glückwunsch zum Verliebtsein, ist ein GrausamgutesGefühl.

Ciao

Ghosar


----------



## Pomela (8. August 2007)

mich würde mal interessieren, wie die Sache nun abgelaufen bzw. ausgegangen ist...


----------



## Averageman (8. August 2007)

Sag ihr wenn sie mit dir ausgeht schickst du ihr ne 18er Tasche! 
Da kann sie einfach net widerderstehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slit Un&#39;goro (8. August 2007)

Mich auch...
Da werden wir drachentötende Kopfgeldjäger alle zu kleinen GZSZ-guckenden "oh süß" Schreiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daywalker1987 (10. August 2007)

Treff dich einfach mal und dann zuerst mal bissl kennenlernen, denn wenn du jemanden den du "vergötterst" gerade damit konfrontierst ist das wie n schock, und in dem Fall sind wir Menschen eben Tiere und reagieen auf Schock mit Flucht;-)
Und noch was , häng nicht den Obermacker raus mit dem bekommste nich ne Frau sondern eine wo du nur das anrecht hast sie zu f%/ç*&%ç* und dieses Anrecht steht nicht nur dir zu;-)

greets daywalker


----------



## Thront (11. August 2007)

mach ihr komplimente , sowas wie:



du hast schöne augen, darf ich sie essen

oder

du bist fast so schön wie mutter, aber die hat süßere krampfadern


----------



## tschilpi (11. August 2007)

Mich würde mal ne Antwort des TE interissieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordThunderbolt (12. August 2007)

kino kann ich net empfehlen, auch wenns der klassiker is. dem einen wird meistens der film und somit der abend net so gut gefallen, aber da kann man sich ja noch gut absprechen. im kino kann man schlecht mitnander reden, gemeinsamkeiten usw entdecken, der andre is die ganze zeit quasi im dunklen usw. schwimmbad wäre mir schon wieder zu "offen" sag ich ma, und mal eben eisessen.......jo 15 minuten und dann? dann geht zumindest mir der gesrächsstoff aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hmmmmm also erfolg hatte ich seit jahren garnet..
mal gucken ob ich hier noch den einen oder anderen tipp bekomme


----------



## Ahnron (15. August 2007)

> du hast schöne augen, darf ich sie essen


Ich konnte 2min ned aufhören zu lachen^^


----------



## AhLuuum (15. August 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> mach ihr komplimente , sowas wie:
> du hast schöne augen, darf ich sie essen
> 
> oder
> ...




Es gibt auch "Ist dein Vater ein Dieb oder wieso hat er alle Sterne vom Himmel in deine Augen getan?". Ich persönlich würde bei solchen Sprüchen ja garnicht mehr aus dem Lachen herrauskommen. Du kannst aber versuchen, sie mit deiner Screenshotsammlung zu beeindrucken! Alkohol vorher ist übrigens keine gute Lösung. Sollte es nicht klappen kann man sich ja hinterher noch die Kante geben.


----------



## Stoffl (15. August 2007)

Ahnron schrieb:


> Ich konnte 2min ned aufhören zu lachen^^



was ist daran witzig...?


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (19. August 2007)

ich weis wie du dich fühlst ich war auch verliebt du solltest ihr sagen den wenn nich wirs du dir wünschen ("hätte ich es doch gesagt ")   mach nicht den selben fehler wie ich trau dich 


Viel glück!!!!!!


----------



## Slowpinger (19. August 2007)

nochmal gaaaaaaaaaanz wichtig:

Pass bloß auf, dass du nicht auf die verhasste Freundschaftsschiene kommst.
Das heißt du willst dich nicht mit ihr treffen, sondern du willst ein DATE!
Deine Absichten sollte schon lesbar sein, denn nichts ist nerviger als so eine Ausage wie "oh, ne sry ich dachte du willst nur Freundschaft" <-- WAAAAH

Ansonsten der kostenlose Tipp des Tages:
*ERST oral, DANN anal! NIE andersrum!*


----------



## AhLuuum (19. August 2007)

> ERST oral, DANN anal! NIE andersrum!



I rly lol'ed


----------



## Dogar (20. August 2007)

einen ansaufen ...

nun willst du so vor deine angebetete treten ? 

TE: Isch ... hicks hihihi find disch total schüsch *kicher* willscht du mit mir gehn ? 

oder ohne Ansaufen. Dafür aber villeicht ein Blumenstrauss

TE: Hallo [insert Name]. Seit einem halben jahr ist es mir klar das ich dich liebe. Und ich wollte dich fragen ob du eventuell auch solche gefühle mir gegenüber empfindest ?

zu den antworten

zu der ersten version können folgende antworten kommen
1. Lachen. viel lachen ... und noch mehr Lachen
2. ein Termin bei einem Zahnarzt bezüglich einer Kieferkorrektur (Ja frauen können auch zuschlagen)
3. Sie sagt ja (obwohl ich das eher bezweifle)

zu version 2 
1. Sie hat dich schon vorher regisrtiert und bittet das du ihr zeit zum bedenken lassen sollst.
2. Sie hat dich schon mal gesehn aber sonst nix. Sie wird wohl nein sagen
3. Sie fällt dir um den Hals hat freudentränen in den augen und gesteht das sie sich nie getraut hätte dich anzusprechen und froh ist das du den ersten schritt getan hast.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen. Dein Dr. Dogar Team ^^


----------



## Szyslak (20. August 2007)

Da von dem TE schon länger nichts mehr zu hören, bzw. zu lesen ist, behaupte ich mal, dass er Erfolg hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hoffe mal ich prophezeie richtig und in diesem Sinne: Alles Gute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (20. August 2007)

Oder der TE ist zu niedergeschlagen, weil er eine Abfuhr erhalten hat und traut sich somit nicht mal mehr ins Forum.

So long ...


----------



## Browny2000 (27. August 2007)

jede liebe findet ihren weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Materox (16. September 2007)

Ja aber seine Liebe sollte man auch nicht vernachlässigen sonst sucht sie sich jemand anderen der ihr mehr gibt. ;-)


----------



## Cirric (30. September 2007)

Also falls ich helfen kann und der TE noch nicht den schritt begangen hat sage ich nur SCHNELL!!!

Ich steh seit ein paar wochen auf jemanden und traute mich nicht ihr das zu "beichten" was passierte?? :

an dem tag wo ich es ihr sagen wollte kam mein bester freund und gestete ihr, das er sie liebt -.-  und der schluss is das die beiden zam sind weil ich ZU LANGE GWARTET HAB.... hätt ichs ihr gleich gsagt hätte ich wenigstens ne fitfy/fifty chance gehabt weil sie im nachhinein sagte sie wisse nicht wen sie von uns beiden genommen hätte, hätte ich sie auch gefragt... so hatte ich gar keine chance -.-² also ran an den speck !!!!


----------



## Besieger (30. September 2007)

trink 2 bier dann frag se ob se en freund hat und dann kommsch eh ins gespräch.


----------



## Huntara (30. September 2007)

was ist denn der aktuelle Stand nun von unserem verliebten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja, ähm...mach dich ran, falls es nit schon passiert ist.


----------

